# This weekends hunt



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

on video


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Looks like you and I are in the same boat so far this year......

Congrats to Brad on a might fine trophy!!!!!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Get you one of these...we have them and they're great on those hot days and the green LED lights are a blessing in the dark. Deer can't hear the fan but it sure is nice to have that breeze blowing down on you when it's hot.

http://www.amazon.com/Ameristep-Hunters-Blind-Light-Combo/dp/B002B49J5K

And get one of these if you don't have one already...

http://www.amazon.com/Ameristep-1811-Blind-Wall-Shelf/dp/B002B4CUG0/ref=pd_sim_sg_2

TH


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks for the tip. Those are both great items.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> Get you one of these...we have them and they're great on those hot days and the green LED lights are a blessing in the dark. Deer can't hear the fan but it sure is nice to have that breeze blowing down on you when it's hot.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Ameristep-Hunters-Blind-Light-Combo/dp/B002B49J5K
> 
> ...


Good info! Is the shelf strong enough for a pair of 10x50 Bino's and maybe a Range finder too?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bucksnort said:


> on video


1 more time Snort- Great video again! I really appreciate them even more this year because i am Home bound! Thanks!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Thats a bovumination  nice trashy youngster there..


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Good info! Is the shelf strong enough for a pair of 10x50 Bino's and maybe a Range finder too?


Oh yea, it has multiple shelves and in addition to my binoculars holds a bottle of water, range finder, Kimber .45 ACP or S&W .44 Magnum, grunt call, bottle of scent blocker, can of snuff, remote feeder switch, thermocell refills and my cell phone and I have room for more stuff. 

TH


----------

